# استفسار عن دور ومهام المهندس المعماري في مجال التنفيذ لدي شركات المقاولات



## قلم معماري (2 يونيو 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السادة المشرفين الافاضل
تحية طيبة وبعد...
ابحث من فترة ليست بالقصيرة عن معلوات حول دور المهندس المعماري في مجال التنفيذ ومسئولياته والمسمي الوظيفي والترقيات المتبعة وموقعه من الهرم الوظيفي للشركة التي يعمل بها وخصوصا الشركات الكبيرة (لا اتحدث عن الصغيرة او المتوسطة) والتي تتعامل مع اجانب .فلم احصل الا عن اجوبة خاصة بالمجال الاستشاري.
برجاء افادتنا ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## ام نورا (3 يونيو 2008)

عادة ما يكون جزء من المكتب الفني Technical Office ​
,ومسئولياته عموما هي كالاتي ​

ARCHITECT DETAILED JOB RESPONSIBILITIES:​ 

Prepare & Review the Architectural drawings, reports and specification submitted by the Design Consultant(s) at each stage of the Design to ensure completeness, correctness and compliance with the scope of work and agreement requirements.and making any necessary changes and taking charge of the final approvals.​ 

It is essential you have experience in high rise commercial, retail, and residential buildings. The successful candidates for the senior architect position would also need to be assertive, confident and natural team leader. ​ 

Carry out constructability review during the Design and Modification stages. ​
Review in a timely manner the Design Consultant(s)’ submittals and forward comments to the Design Manager. ​
Ensure the Design Consultant(s) incorporates the comments raised from previous stages. ​واصحاب الاختصاص ادرى ويمكنهم افادتك اكثر


----------



## قلم معماري (3 يونيو 2008)

جزاكي الله خيرا ام نورا
لقد طرحت هذا الموضوع لكي تعم الافادة لي وللجميع ، فالكل يعلم جيدا المهام والمسئوليات والمتطلبات تجاه الاستشاريمن طرف المكتب الفني لدي المقاول.
ولكن احيانا يتطلب الامر اشراف المهندس المعماري علي تنفيذ اعمال خرسانية معينة (مثلا خاصة بتنسيق موقع) مع العلم ان لهذه الاعمال رسومات تنفيذية واضحة الامر الذي يتم فيه تداخل الاختصاصات ويقع التقصير في الامر علي المهندس المعماري دون المهندس المنفذ.
فهل هذا الاشراف من واجبات المهندس المعماري؟ ،فلقد اختلفت كثيرا مع مدير المشروع حول هذه النقطة.فارجو من اصحاب الخبرة الافادة
شكرا


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (7 يونيو 2008)

اخي الكريم قلم معماري

نعم
ان للمعماري دور كبير في خطوات واجراءات التنفيذ بالفعل

واضافة الى ما تفضلت به ام نورا
بخصوص مهامه في المكتب الفني
وفي التعامل مع الاستشاري في تجهيز التقديمات
سواءا المواد او المخططات " الرسومات " وذلك لاخذ الاعتمادات


لكن
يظل للمعماري ادوارا اخرى

فلو كان في ال (Quality Control)
فدوره بالتأكيد سيكون مهما
في متابعة التنفيذ ليكون متطابق مع المخططات والمواصفات والمتطلبات التعاقدية

وهو جدير بصفته معماريا
ان يلحظ وبسهولة شديدة
اي اختلاف عن المستندات التعاقدية ان حدث ذلك في التنفيذ
اثناء العمل وليس بعد انتهاؤه

وهنا الفرق
فالاستشاري او المشرف
يكون دوره ملاحظة الاختلاف بعد انتهاء البند في منطقة ما
فيلحظ الاختلاف عن المستندات والمخططات او يلحظ سوء المصنعية
اما المعماري المقاول
فدوره هام جدا في ان يمر على العمل اثناء وليس بعد انتهاء العمل
فيضبط الامور ويوجه الفنيين والعمال لما يجب فعله

وفي تصوري
ان المعماري يجب ان يأخذ هذا الدور
لانه يستطيع ان يلمح العمل قبل انهاؤه حسب تصوره وخياله وتفكيره 
والمرتبط بما درسه بالمخططات
في مجال ضبط الجودة وتوجيه العمالة لما يجب 
سواءا كمصنعيات حيث يكون دقيقا في ضبط جودة التفاصيل المنفذة
او من ناحية مطابقة التنفيذ اثناء العمل مع المخططات

وفي تصوري
واثناء عملي كمهندس مقاول كنت اصر على التواجد في التنفيذ كمعماري
انشد الجودة والمطابقة في اي عمل تقوم به الشركة في موقع العمل


وفي الاخير
يتوقف كل ذلك على التوصيف الوظيفي والمكان الذي يعمل فيه المعماري بشركة المقاولات
ويخضع الامر للادارة وكيفية تحميل المسئوليات لعناصر فريق العمل المختلفة


----------



## الديكوراتي (8 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أنا مهندس عمارة داخلية ( ديكور ) وأعمل بأبو ظبي منذ 13 سنة 
وألحت طبيعة عملي أن أدرس الهندسة المعمارية ، وتعرضت لسؤال يقول 
أذكر عشر من أساسيات الهندسة المدنية التي يجب أن يعلما المهندس المعماري مع ذكر مثال لكل منها 
فهل أجد لديكم جوابا شافيا 
م . محمد جاد


----------

